# some pics



## sushigood (Nov 26, 2002)




----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice fish. Do you go onto predatoryfish.net? if so what is your screenname?
wes


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

When me and my boys got our fish we used predatoryfish.net a lot for information. Its a great site!


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Nice fishies


----------



## goodwrench (Dec 31, 2002)

can not see them why not


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

looks like they are not available anymore.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

how big are those reds?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

OMG Xenon said f*ck in his signature.... :O 
there is o filter?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

f*ck filters. people can say what they please here.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice pictures. how big is the tank and how old are the p's?
i like your rhom.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"f*ck filters. people can say what they please here. "


----------

